# Vent motor, actual motor RPM?



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Does anyone know what the RPM on the small motor inside the vent motor is? I have a couple that burned out and the actual motor inside is easy to replace but the numbers on that motor don't bring anything up in a search. I've got to believe one of the motors I've seen somewhere online will do the job if I find the right one?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Can you see the gears well enough to count them, and the number teeth?


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

The gear on the motor is worm gear I think. There are four more but are you talking about the one that comes in contact with the motor itself?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I know the vent motor is right around 4 rpm. You can use the gears to figure out the rpm of the actual motor. Each gear decreases the RPM by the ratio of the large gear to the small gear (teeth)


----------



## I know the truth (Jul 5, 2012)

rf-370cn-11670
kd4I4422


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks! The ones I have don't have that label. Now to find some for sale! Searches only seem to show information but none for sale so far! I'll keep trying. Thanks again.


----------

